# Bought a Roamio for a great price, what are my options?



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, proud to be part of the community.

I recently bought a tivo roamio for $20 (not the basic ota one with the cc slot, but the one that includes the cable card slot), I dont think the lifetime subscription is included, so I wanted to know what are options/best way to use it? And was that a good price (came with remote, cables, etc).

The reason I bought it is because of comcast charging per box to watch tv, so I bought this and activated my cable card to reduce that fee. I was hoping I could use this in conjuction with a tivo mini, to kind of see if I could use it like a hdhomerun prime and display cable on another tv, but I believe without a tivo subscription, this isn't possible?

Right now it looks like my two options are use it as a set top box to avoid the comcast fee, or pay $15/mo $150/year or $549.99 lifetime to get the tivo subscription (which would defeat the purpose of what I'm doing/take forever to break even).

If anyone has any thoughts, ideas, suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

To use it in any way, you MUST have a TiVo subscription. Period.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum

Many people have paid a monthly fee and have then tried to cancel only to be offered a lifetime fee substantially cheaper than $549.99. YMMV


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

TXNet88 said:


> The reason I bought it is because of comcast charging per box to watch tv, so I bought this and activated my cable card to reduce that fee. I was hoping I could use this in conjuction with a tivo mini, to kind of see if I could use it like a hdhomerun prime and display cable on another tv, but I believe without a tivo subscription, this isn't possible?


Your statement that you "activated my cable card" seems a bit puzzling - if the TiVo box was not already activated with a subscription, I do not think you should have been able to get the cable card to work. What does the TiVo show in the System Information for account status?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

If you couple a few mini units to the Roamio you'll recoup any other box rental fees faster.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> Your statement that you "activated my cable card" seems a bit puzzling - if the TiVo box was not already activated with a subscription, I do not think you should have been able to get the cable card to work. What does the TiVo show in the System Information for account status?


They had already activated it with a subscription.The original owner called the cable company to remove it from their account and thats how I was able to activate it with a cable card.

Under system information account status I see:

Tivo service account status: 3: Account in Good Standing
Tivo Service level: I:-


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> I recently bought a tivo roamio for $20 (not the basic ota one with the cc slot, but the one that includes the cable card slot), I dont think the lifetime subscription is included, so I wanted to know what are options/best way to use it? And was that a good price (came with remote, cables, etc).
> 
> The reason I bought it is because of comcast charging per box to watch tv, so I bought this and activated my cable card to reduce that fee. I was hoping I could use this in conjuction with a tivo mini, to kind of see if I could use it like a hdhomerun prime and display cable on another tv, but I believe without a tivo subscription, this isn't possible?
> 
> Right now it looks like my two options are use it as a set top box to avoid the comcast fee, or pay $15/mo $150/year or $549.99 lifetime to get the tivo subscription (which would defeat the purpose of what I'm doing/take forever to break even).





V7Goose said:


> To use it in any way, you MUST have a TiVo subscription. Period.


What @V7Goose said, you'll need a TiVo service subscription to use the Roamio in any way.

You've researched your options on the service front, but another option, were you interested in All-In/Lifetime but are leery of the cost, would be to buy a Roamio OTA that includes the All-In/Lifetime service and then transplant the CableCARD adapter from your used Roamio to the OTA, making the Lifetime'd Roamio OTA CableCARD-ready.

NOTE: This ~workaround~ is not supported by TiVo, is suggested w/o warranty, and could be blocked by TiVo at some future date -- though you'd be far from alone in taking the approach.​
CableCARD adapters for the Roamio OTA can be purchased via eBay, but often cost more than you paid for a whole Roamio -- so you're also getting a spare remote, power adapter, hard drive and misc. parts, for the same cost or less than just an adapter. A good deal.

But, yes, if you were to have a fully-functioning Roamio, you could

avoid any Comcast DVR service fee;
receive a $2.50/month credit for using your own equipment in place of Comcast's set-top box as your main device;
install Minis at other TV locations* as a means to avoid Comcast's $9.95 "additional outlet" fee per location;
and possibly save the $10/month "HD Technology Fee," as well.

* For the most reliable whole home solution, you'll want the Roamio and Minis networked via Ethernet and/or MoCA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> They had already activated it with a subscription.The original owner called the cable company to remove it from their account and thats how I was able to activate it with a cable card.


The previous owner removing the TiVo device from their cable TV provider account (and returning the CableCARD to the provider) is not the same as transferring ownership of the TiVo box.

Do you have a TiVo account? Did the previous owner transfer ownership of the TiVo box to you, such that the Roamio is now listed as a device in your TiVo account?

See: How to Transfer a TiVo Device to a New Owner

Once the TiVo box is transferred, whatever portion remains of the current service contract will transfer with ownership, so if the box is just on a monthly or annual service subscription, you'll effectively have a trial period paid for by the previous owner, possibly of more value than what you paid for the box, itself. And you'll be able to check the box's service status via your My Account page on TiVo.com.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

TXNet88 said:


> They had already activated it with a subscription.The original owner called the cable company to remove it from their account and thats how I was able to activate it with a cable card.
> 
> Under system information account status I see:
> 
> ...


OK, that shows that it is not currently a lifetime subscription, but you do need to have it transferred to your own account - that will not cost you anything, but usually requires the previous owner to call in and get a case number to give you to facilitate the transfer. Without the case number, getting the transfer done can sometimes be a real problem. Do know that you need ALL TiVo devices that you want to use together on the same account.

As long as you do not want to use that box with a Mini or other TiVos, it will continue to work on someone els's account until they either cancel the service or close their own account, at which time it will become a doorstop. Best to get the transfer done now while it should be easy.

At least that is how it works with a NORMAL TiVo. If that box actually came from a cable company instead of from TiVo direct, then I do not have a clue about how the accounts work! Cable companies are EVIL!!


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

I appreciate all the advice and tips everyone chimed in. I did what op posted above and contacted the person I bought it from (who gladly called in and transferred it to me), and I had to signup for a monthly plan up transferring.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Before there was the Roamio OTA, there was the basic model 4 tuner model which can be used on cable or OTA. 

What you posted about the Tivo Service is either monthly or yearly. 
Lifetime is a different service number (5).


----------



## waja (May 11, 2004)

TXNet88 said:


> Hi everyone, proud to be part of the community.
> 
> I recently bought a tivo roamio for $20 ... And was that a good price (came with remote, cables, etc).


I didn't see any response to the question on whether this was a good price. Well, since you asked, I would say this is good price if you just want to test out TiVo for a month or two or if you can't afford something better. I just did a quick check on Craigslist and found a TiVo Roamio Plus for $325 with lifetime subscription. Buying this one costs more up front, but saves in the long run. Also, there is still some longevity in the Roamio so you could possibly sell this one for the same price that you paid for it.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

waja said:


> I didn't see any response to the question on whether this was a good price. Well, since you asked, I would say this is good price if you just want to test out TiVo for a month or two or if you can't afford something better. I just did a quick check on Craigslist and found a TiVo Roamio Plus for $325 with lifetime subscription. Buying this one costs more up front, but saves in the long run. Also, there is still some longevity in the Roamio so you could possibly sell this one for the same price that you paid for it.


I bought it to have for 2 reasons as well:

1.) I could record manually ota if I get a hd antenna?
2.) Could use with a cable card to reduce cable box fees (or I could've used a HD Homerun Prime)?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TXNet88 said:


> I bought it to have for 2 reasons as well:
> 1.) I could record manually ota if I get a hd antenna?
> 2.) Could use with a cable card to reduce cable box fees (or I could've used a HD Homerun Prime)?


1: not without service.
2: probably. Depends on your cable box fees and if it works with a cable card.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> 1: not without service.
> 2: probably. Depends on your cable box fees and if it works with a cable card.


 So there is no way to record (even manually without the service)?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TXNet88 said:


> So there is no way to record (even manually without the service)?


Correct.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TXNet88 said:


> I bought it to have for 2 reasons as well:
> 
> 1.) I could record manually ota if I get a hd antenna?


If its a Roamio Plus/Pro, you cannot even use it for OTA, only cable.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> I bought it to have for 2 reasons as well:
> 
> 1.) I could record manually ota if I get a hd antenna?
> 
> 2.) Could use with a cable card to reduce cable box fees (or I could've used a HD Homerun Prime)?


What is the exact model number of your Roamio (sticker on the back)? It will help determine your options.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

randywalters said:


> What is the exact model number of your Roamio (sticker on the back)? It will help determine your options.


Soon as i get home today ill post it. I had called tv before buying it and they told me there were two versions of the roamio, one that was ota and one that did both. They told me the one i was planning on purchasing did both.

So buying a tv roamio like the one i did was a waste or like buying a paperweight without paying for the subscription?

I like it and all, but the whole point was to try to lower cable bill with the set top fee.

I have only two comcast boxes running and they are charging me $9.95 - 2.50 just to use one cable card. They are telling me that even though its my first cable card, i already have a unit (comcast box), so they have to charge a fee, which is crazy.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

TXNet88 said:


> So buying a tv roamio like the one i did was a waste or like buying a paperweight without paying for the subscription?


I'm not sure how I could have stated it more plainly than I did in the very first response to you in this thread - Maybe I just need to shout in a different place? You CANNOT use a TiVo box for ANYTHING AT ALL without having some type of TiVo service subscription. Asking the same thing multiple times does not change that answer.

There are actually THREE types of Roamio boxes, not just two, and without checking the model number against the specs, you cannot be sure what yours can do. I do not own a Roamio, nor am I going to waste my time to go look it all up, but I believe this is accurate:

The original Roamio Basic did both cable and OTA. You might have this model.
The currently manufactured Roamio OTA only does OTA (unless you modify the box). Since you can use a cable card, this is not what you have.
The Roamio Pro or Plus uses a cable card and CANNOT receive OTA at all. You might have this model.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You *would* be saving money relative to Comcast fees if you didn't have the Comcast boxes. You wouldn't have any "additional outlet" fees and would still receive the $2.50 customer-owned equipment credit.

But, yeah, you'd need TiVo service and so would need All-In/Lifetime or a monthly/annual subscription, which would eliminate a chunk of the savings, extending the return on investment window. This is one reason TiVo used to emphasize their value in multi-room setups, as that's where the savings really add up.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TXNet88 said:


> Soon as i get home today ill post it. I had called tv before buying it and they told me there were two versions of the roamio, one that was ota and one that did both. They told me the one i was planning on purchasing did both.
> 
> So buying a tv roamio like the one i did was a waste or like buying a paperweight without paying for the subscription?
> 
> ...


Cost is only part of the point and krkaufman's post covers that. Owning your own STBs/DVRs isn't for everyone and is really a fairly small niche, but it does give you better control over your programing and many prefer the TiVo UI with it's features. However you bought a 5 year old product (the base Roamio was released in fall of 2013) and didn't bother doing much research before hand so I am guessing you are not going to like owning your own equipment much as it actually takes effort and upfront money to get the most out of it and you have to deal with any issues that come up.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TXNet88 said:


> Soon as i get home today ill post it. I had called tv before buying it and they told me there were two versions of the roamio, one that was ota and one that did both. They told me the one i was planning on purchasing did both.


Its pretty easy to tell which model of Roamio.
Basic = 4 tuners/cable or OTA
OTA = 4 tuner/ OTA 
Plus/Pro = 6 tuners/ cable only

I have the basic Roamio for which I have upgraded to a 4TB (hence the 4XL in my sig).


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> Soon as i get home today ill post it. I had called tv before buying it and they told me there were two versions of the roamio, one that was ota and one that did both. They told me the one i was planning on purchasing did both.


There's actually FIVE versions of the Roamio, but assuming the Tivo CSR properly identified it there is only one version that can tune either Cable or Antenna and that would be the original TCD846500. But i would still verify your exact model number so you can get accurate advice here. It matters.

Roamio (AKA "Basic", 500GB, 75hr, 4 tuner, but either Antenna OR Cable - not both) TCD846500 
Roamio OTA (500GB, 75hr, 4 tuner, Antenna Only, does Not have a CableCard slot) TCD846510
Roamio OTA (1TB, 150hr, 4 tuner, Antenna Only, does not have a CableCard slot) TCD846000
Roamio Plus (6 tuner but Cable Only, 1TB, 150hr) TCD848000
Roamio Pro (6 tuner but Cable Only, 3TB 450hr) TCD840300


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

randywalters said:


> Roamio (AKA "Basic", 500GB, 75hr, 4 tuner, but either Antenna OR Cable - not both) TCD846500


One minor correction - this model of Roamio is actually capable of BOTH Antenna or Cable, but it cannot receive both at the same time. When it is set up, it must be configured for one or the other, even though the capability to receive both signal types is built into the box.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

As was stated early on, $20 is a great price for a cable card bracket, spare power supply and hard drive that could be used with a cheap Roamio OTA lifetime unit ($200-$400). This would be the best use of your purchase.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just to update everyone, the model is TCD846500 (so that would be the 4 turner one)? I think I'm going to keep it and enjoy it as is (which is to rid of the cablebox fee), and then later down the line I could invest in a hd homerun prime (which probably would be a better option since tivo can get costly). I did a cost analysis (assuming I am trying to use 2 tvs):

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only con to these setups is there is going to be some use on my internet network? From what I understand, I'd need a moca adapter which uses internet to run the mini (my router is in a far away room from where the mini would be), and I'd need internet to run the hdhr + download the app on a compatible streaming device/tv with the android software?

Tivo cost (I factored in tax around my area in these numbers):
----------
Roamio ~ $350 (assuming I find a deal with LT Subscription)
Tivo Mini ~ $140 (assuming I find a deal again)
Moca adapters ~ $180
Total = $670 (Would take about 7.5 years to break even)

HDHR cost:
------------
Prime ~ $150
1x Mibox streaming device ~ ($75)
Total = $225 (2.5 years to break even)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Apples-to-apples, wouldn't the second HDHR setup require 2 Miboxes to support 2 TVs? As well as potentially extending wired networking to the TV locations to ensure sufficient bandwidth for the MPEG2 stream? And what about protected content, or is that not an issue?

And just to confirm, the Roamio couldn't be connected via Ethernet to your router?

Also, MoCA adapters can be had for much less, depending where you are on the cost-vs-production value spectrum (e.g.), and urgency (you just missed a sale on the TiVo Bridge). Speaking of urgency, TiVo has periodically had the Roamio OTA w Lifetime on sale, for as low as $200.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info. And from what I understand (and I may be wrong) I believe the hdhome prime would need a home network to get started, and I believe after that the unit itself could run off of one tv, so you would only need 1 mibox for the other (if not it would just have to be hooked up to the computer then). As for protected content, I believe its an issue now, but they are making a 6 tuner version (for around $199) that was presented at CES (no timeframe on when it will be released) that should address the DRM recording and playback issues.

So to re-evulate, lets say a wifi extender with Ethernet would be involved for the tivo mini instead of moca:

Tivo cost:
----------
Roamio ~ $200 (assuming I find a deal with LT Subscription)
Tivo Mini ~ $140 (assuming I find a deal again)
Wifi extender with Ethernet for mini ~ $35
Total = $375 (Would take about 4.2 years to break even)

HDHR cost:
------------
Prime ~ $150
1x Fire TV streaming device ~ ($60 assuming find it on sale)
Total = $210 (around 2.3 years to break even)

That's assuming 2 tvs are used. If I add one more, it would dramatically increase things as the tivo setup would jump to 5.7+ years to break even, and adding one more streaming box (which I've seen fire tvs go on sale for $54.99 [$60 with tax]) with the hdhr would take 3 years even to break even.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> So to re-evulate, lets say a wifi extender with Ethernet would be involved for the tivo mini instead of moca:


If MoCA is possible (i.e. available coax runs), stick with MoCA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> I believe the hdhome prime would need a home network to get started, and I believe after that the unit itself could run off of one tv, so you would only need 1 mibox for the other (if not it would just have to be hooked up to the computer then).


The HDHomeRun Prime is just a networked CableCARD tuner (3 tuners, now; 6 w/ the Prime 6, if/when) and lacks any A/V outputs. Each TV would require some device and supported app to produce the interface to the Prime's tuners.

Speaking of tuners and apples-to-apples, where in the HDHR setup is recording taking place?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> As well as potentially extending wired networking to the TV locations to ensure sufficient bandwidth for the MPEG2 stream?


Have you confirmed that the Android app for accessing the HDHR Prime content supports a wireless connection?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Have you confirmed that the Android app for accessing the HDHR Prime content supports a wireless connection?


Per SiliconDust's web page for the Prime, a wired network connection is required for LiVe TV:





​
And this requirement won't be changing for the Prime 6, per reports, since SD has said that the 6 won't include any built-in H.264/265 encoding capabilities (necessary to make the cable TV MPEG2 streams more wireless friendly). That said, wireless may be possible through alternative solutions that use the Prime as a tuner but reencode the stream for delivery to endpoints. (Similar to what TiVo offers with the built-in mobile streaming modules on later DVRs.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> Tivo cost...
> Roamio ~ $350 (... LT Subscription) ...
> Moca adapters ~ $180


Unless you're looking to position yourself for an OTA fallback, the cost of a CableCARD-capable 4-tuner Roamio and a MoCA adapter may not be that far off from what you could find for a used 6-tuner Roamio Plus|Pro with built-in MoCA bridging, plus mobile streaming functionality.

(Lifetime'd 4-tuner BOLTs have even been available sub-$450, via special Lifetime transfer offers.)


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Per SiliconDust's web page for the Prime, a wired network connection is required for LiVe TV:
> View attachment 32516​
> And this requirement won't be changing for the Prime 6, per reports, since SD has said that the 6 won't include any built-in H.264/265 encoding capabilities (necessary to make the cable TV MPEG2 streams more wireless friendly). That said, wireless may be possible through alternative solutions that use the Prime as a tuner but reencode the stream for delivery to endpoints. (Similar to what TiVo offers with the built-in mobile streaming modules on later DVRs.)


So that would mean the hdhr would need to be connected to the router, and then I should theoretically be able to run 2 more devices in the same network?

I just read it supports ps3 as a device, and I have one lying around, so that should suffice instead of paying $60 for a streaming device?

Just trying to compare what would be a cheaper cost.

As for the recording, you're right, I believe it doesnt work tv unless a annual $35/yr package is bought (but I think many users are using plex instead as a way). I'm not really looking for dvr capabilities though, just a way to run 2-3 tvs with my cable subscription without the constant set top /dta cost.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> So that would mean the hdhr would need to be connected to the router, and then I should theoretically be able to run 2 more devices in the same network?


Not sure what you're saying/asking, here, but I'm fairly comfortable saying no. The bullet from the Prime features slide simply means a wired, functioning Prime could simultaneously tune and support 3 live TV streams to compatible devices/apps; that is, the Prime and each endpoint would need wired network connections. This limitation is due to the Prime having only 3 tuners; the Prime 6 will be able to support 6 simultaneous streams, though I expect the requirement would be bumped to a Gigabit Ethernet wired network connection for the Prime, since the cable MPEG2 bandwidth can exceed 20 Mbps per stream.



TXNet88 said:


> I'm not really looking for dvr capabilities though, just a way to run 2-3 tvs with my cable subscription without the constant set top /dta cost.


Then, yeah, you should probably be able to put together a solution leveraging the Prime that will cost less than what a basic TiVo solution will set you back, an apples-to-crabapples comparison.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Unless you're looking to position yourself for an OTA fallback, the cost of a CableCARD-capable 4-tuner Roamio and a MoCA adapter may not be that far off from what you could find for a used 6-tuner Roamio Plus|Pro with built-in MoCA bridging, plus mobile streaming functionality.
> 
> (Lifetime'd 4-tuner BOLTs have even been available sub-$450, via special Lifetime transfer offers.)


FYI... For example, see here: FS: Roamio Pro with All In (Lifetime)

Also eBay.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TXNet88 said:


> The reason I bought it is because of comcast charging per box to watch tv, so I bought this and activated my cable card to reduce that fee.





krkaufman said:


> an apples-to-crabapples comparison


Oh, also, given the special case of Comcast, the TiVo solution, as it works today, will give you access to Comcast's On Demand library from any of the TiVo boxes (though only one active stream at-a-time) at no additional cost.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FWIW, I retired a similar Prime setup before switching to Tivo. I ran it for years, back when DRM still worked with WMC. Yes, you can do it for about the same cost as Tivo. But the drawbacks are many, as already pointed out, as well as having fewer tuners and more complexity. Plus you haven't considered the NAS (hard drive) you'll have to buy, or the DVR software which has an annual fee (unless you use the very limited Android Live Channels DVR) and/or Plex for sharing recordings elsewhere. Then when you start using it, you hit another level of frustration with the stripped down remote (no direct channel number entry, no sophisticated recording settings, etc.). Next you have to deal with the family figuring out how to use it.

SD has been promising a 6 tuner version for many years (at least 5). In that time, one of their competitors (Ceton) actually delivered a 6 tuner device (I had one) then left the consumer market. So I'll believe that when I see it.

Bottom line, Prime solution is deceptively cheap and simple until you start looking at all the puzzle pieces. The beauty of Tivo is you plug it in, and it works, and you never have to mess with it again.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

TiVo Roamio Pro DVR (3TB, ~476 HD) - 6 Tuners - Llifetime Subscription Included! 851342000193 | eBay


----------



## mr_milo (Jan 22, 2018)

mdavej said:


> Bottom line, Prime solution is deceptively cheap and simple until you start looking at all the puzzle pieces. The beauty of Tivo is you plug it in, and it works, and you never have to mess with it again.


I totally agree! I tried the Prime solution, with a Plex Pass for the Plex DVR and a few Rokus for the TVs. It worked but failed the WAF (wife approval factor). I found a deal on a Roamio Plus with lifetime and gave it a shot. Received the all important WAF so I picked up a Mini and returned my Comcast equipment yesterday.  I'm looking at about 15 months to break even. Then today I read the story about the Comcast vs. Tivo lawsuit and am really glad I didn't go with the X1 system.

P.S. With the cost of my HDHR Prime, Plex server, the Plex pass, and Rokus, I have already spent about as much as my Tivo setup. So in the end it wasn't all that cheap and still didn't get the WAF. Luckily I can sell some of that stuff on eBay and recoup a bit.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mr_milo said:


> P.S. With the cost of my HDHR Prime, Plex server, the Plex pass, and Rokus, I have already spent about as much as my Tivo setup. So in the end it wasn't all that cheap and still didn't get the WAF. Luckily I can sell some of that stuff on eBay and recoup a bit.


Don't be in too much of a hurry to sell-off all your Rokus. You may find you need them to supplement the streaming apps available to TiVos.


----------

